# The Swallows Nest Live Feed



## willboss (May 26, 2008)

Hi Guys

I hope I am in the correct section posting this.

Where I work in Ireland a Swallow has set up her nest over our power supply box!  I have setup a live feed that may interest you. She has five eggs three of which seemed to have hatched over the weekend.

It can be viewed here
http://www.tippinst.ie/swallowsnest.html


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I have a swallows nest too in my house. It's fantastic right next to patio door you have to duck and run to the car due to dive bombing. They even seem to put on a show of aero-something or other when I do my washing up.
They are very lucky and we must be because they have returned to their nest after their winter break to Africa

Emily


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

aaaaaaarrrrrrrrrr bless


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I just got a black screen*


----------



## willboss (May 26, 2008)

Someone pulled the network cable from the PC a few minutes ago but its back up again.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

ahh bless aint that nice She is a good mummy


----------



## willboss (May 26, 2008)

They have already hatched!  They are very small and hard to see!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ok, Thanks will have a look now*


----------

